# Chaos Icon Placement



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

When looking at the local store copy of the new 'dex, I noticed that it does not specify which model in a unit must carry the purchased Icon. What are the pros and cons when placing the Icon on:

A Unit Champion Model
A Heavy/Special Weapon Model
A Standard Model

Consider such things as:

Torrent of Fire
Mindwar
Assassins


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that they FAQ it and make it so you can only put it on a standard model. Even if they don't, I'd put it on a standard model since you don't want target saturation to knock out more of your special stuff in the squad than necessary... and really, it's the same thing with mind war and assassins... if you spread your abilities throughout the squad, it's a lot harder to make the squad drastically less effective through assorted means of picking the casualty.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> I'd be willing to bet that they FAQ it and make it so you can only put it on a standard model. Even if they don't, I'd put it on a standard model since you don't want target saturation to knock out more of your special stuff in the squad than necessary... and really, it's the same thing with mind war and assassins... if you spread your abilities throughout the squad, it's a lot harder to make the squad drastically less effective through assorted means of picking the casualty.


Agreed. Don't put the icon on the champ or hweapon bearer just so you don't lose to much at once to ToF or skills that let you pick out a model.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Also, whoever has the icon, you might want to keep them at the back of the unit and not out in front or alone out on the edge of the unit. There some sketchy but legal tactics out there where units can pick of certain guys if they are the only one in range. Actually the tip is good idea for anything like heavy or special weapon troopers.


----------

